# is anyone looking for mushrooms?



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

anyone been looking? heres a couple pics of what ive been finding the last few weeks. finding morels this past spring really sparked my interest in mushrooms in general. i havent eaten any of these, i think its fun just to find them and try to id them. 

heres a pic of some kind of chant that ive been seeing lately.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

some black trumpets


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

here is a chicken


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

here are some summer oysters


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

The first picture APPEARS to be chanterelles. If they are these are awesome. I tear them into strips and saute them in butter, delicious. BE CAREFUL the Jack O Lanterns look very similar and will make you sick. Do a spore print with a microscope to be sure or have them identified by a mycologist. There should be one at a university near you. The Jack O Lanterns glow in the dark also, the Chanterelles do not. The leaves around them appear to be Beech tree leaves, this is where I find my Chanterelles. It would be worth getting a positive ID on them as they are very tasty!!


----------



## knightwinder (May 12, 2006)

hardwaterfan said:


> anyone been looking? heres a couple pics of what ive been finding the last few weeks. finding morels this past spring really sparked my interest in mushrooms in general. i havent eaten any of these, i think its fun just to find them and try to id them.
> 
> heres a pic of some kind of chant that ive been seeing lately.


I am always looking for them. especially sheepshead variety.The trouble is I trust my dads opinion with which ones that are safe.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

> The trouble is I trust my dads opinion with which ones that are safe.


sounds smart to me. i will also be looking for sheephead in september. i have about 6 fruiting oaks. 

mushroomman thanks for your insights. i have a couple more pics i know you can appreciate. they seem very similar to, or may be, cantharellus lateritius. 

they are growing on the ground, not on wood.
the flesh is white, not light orangish.
the spore print is a light pinkish-orange.
the underside of the cap range from totally smooth, to somewhat well developed blunt false gills.

the only things i dont have is a microscope, and the years of experience which i wish i had.  

this pic shows the range of false gills from left to right, smooth, to somewhat developed false gills, to fairly well developed false gills:


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

here is another pic of a few. also i forgot to mention that they seem to be very fond of mossy areas. there may be birch trees in the area as you said, but for certain i know there are a lot of oaks in the area.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Hardwater, I find all of my chanterelles under Beech trees. I also use the Audobon Society field guide for mushrooms, it is very good and they have done lots of research. I bought mine at Gander Mtn a few years back. Theses chanterelles are also called feferlings or something like that by older generation Italians. A friend that owns an Italian restaraunt in Alliance showed them to me and this is what he called them. He said that is what his Grandfather from Italy called them, but in the book they are Chanterelles.
As I said they are delicious sauteed in butter. I like them better than the oysters although the Hen of the woods and morels are my top picks.
Be on the ice in no time!!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

yep, im just killin time till the lakes freeze over. 

just kidding, ill have to give them a try sometime.

theres so many varities. is it possible, that these could be a different one? (than those that grow under beech)

last fall i found some really really nice chants but knew a lot less than i know now, and they were not growing in similar conditions than these ones ive been finding. they were a lot bigger, just a bit different in color and the way they looked, as far as their shape and the margin of their cap, etc. i have been repeatedly going back to this spot to look for them again, but havent seen a trace of them yet. it was last sept. when i found them.

i just have a good time finding them and taking pics, and reading about them.

look at this:

http://images.google.com/images?svn...resnum=0&ct=result&cd=1&q=pfifferling&spell=1


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

take a look at this one from last fall, it was 9-20-05. similar but yet different. the ones from this year are on ridges but i found a bunch of these here in a low-lying area (last fall).


----------



## knightwinder (May 12, 2006)

hardwaterfan said:


> sounds smart to me. i will also be looking for sheephead in september. i have about 6 fruiting oaks.
> 
> :


So - can you spawn your own? I mean is there an affordable set-up that I can purchase somewhere in columbus. Not on Line though.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

I would try contacting the OSU Dept. of Mycology. It is at the OSU West Campus area, someone there may be able to give you more info on growing your own. As far as morels....Not many have been successful, things need to be just perfect for them.
Hardwater.. Get that Audobon book, it is loaded with color pictures and describes the mushrooms in detail. It also shows poisonus lookalikes and tells you what color, size and shape the spore print will be. It was $20 and well worth the investment for me. As far as where chanterelles may grow I only eat the ones from under Beech trees because the restaraunt owner positively identified them and we sat and ate a bunch of them. My wife still will only eat the morels I find, she's afraid I'm going to eat a bad one. I stay far away from those all white ones with the gills. The Destroying Angel and also the Death Cap, these are both deadly poisonus. Do not even put them in the same bag with the rest of your shrooms and they advise washing your hands after handling these 2 varieties because the liver destroying toxins can possibly be absorbed through the skin. I found them growing at my dads' place near Dalton, so now is the season for the really bad ones also.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

well i would imagine if you found a sheephead, and let it get big enough to produce spores, and laid a few "petals" around some other promising looking oaks you might be able to start the process?? so when you find one (a ripe one), there is your starter kit.

OLD OLD OLD red oaks that ive found already have them growing on them though. the only thing ive seen online are spawn "seeds" but i dont think you can grow them in any culture. i could be wrong. from what i understand you cant grow any of the mycorrizal mushrooms in artificial culture, their life cycle depends on living trees.

ive seen (read online) it done under laboratory conditions though. (morels)

mushroomman, i have begun a collection of books although i havent purchased that one yet. i will check it out. right now im reading "Morels" by Michael Kuo. seems to be more entertainment than anything, he's a good story teller but i havent really learned anything new. well i have gotten better at identifying trees. especially all the stressed elms that i found morels around last spring. as far as a guide book i look in the library but a lot of them are outdated. i bought that new falcon guide book to north american mushrooms, it just came out recently. although i just dont trust my knowledge (or lack thereof) enough to eat anything else yet. so far its just been hens and morels. 

i have also noticed what looks like destroying angels and some other amanitas. possibly a panther. beautiful but deadly... also i found a bolete which looks just like a satanas. (red pored/red stalk/ blueing) that was a sight to see!

good luck to you guys in the field and woods. stay safe.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

this pic came out nice


----------

